# looking for Tajima Border Frame



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I recently purchased a second hand Tajima 1501 machine that didn't have the border sash frame with it and I would really like to have one. I have done some internet searches with no luck. Thinking maybe someone might have on they don't use stashed in the closet they may be interested in selling. Thanks


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

dont konw if this will be any help

i use to check on ebay for tajima stuff and sometiem there will be frames up there for sale

maybe u can lookinto 
or find a supplier that carrys them


----------

